# Ciao cornuti



## rita (22 Dicembre 2009)

Ciao e Buon Natale a tutti! E' un po' che vi leggo e mi fate pena. Siete patetici.:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2009)

*Rita....*

Per fortuna ci sei tu ad illuminare le nostre patetiche vite con il tuo intervento illuminante e di rara profondità!!


----------



## Airforever (22 Dicembre 2009)

rita ha detto:


> Ciao e Buon Natale a tutti! E' un po' che vi leggo e mi fate pena. Siete patetici.:singleeye:


Tu si che hai sani principi e nobili sentimenti... rarità umana, visto il mondo folle ed agitato in cui viviamo...
Buon Natale a te!


----------



## rita (22 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per fortuna ci sei tu ad illuminare le nostre patetiche vite con il tuo intervento illuminante e di rara profondità!!





rita ha detto:


> Ciao e Buon Natale a tutti! E' un po' che vi leggo e mi fate pena. Siete patetici.:singleeye:


E' un po che vi sbircio e noto che parlate sempre delle solite cose, passate il tempo a guardarvi l'ombelico, sempre i soliti quattro gatti che se la cantano e se la suonano...che noia! All'inizio eravate interessanti per la mia tesi di laurea poi siete diventati solo noiosi, come quei malati cronici che sanno parlare solo della propria malattia, di medici, ospedali e bla bla. Avete tradito, vi hanno tradito ok va bene, avanti la vita continua!


----------



## Anna A (22 Dicembre 2009)

*pensa a noi quanto ce ne frega..*



rita ha detto:


> Ciao e Buon Natale a tutti! E' un po' che vi leggo e mi fate pena. Siete patetici.:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2009)

*Rita*

Tesi di laurea?:rotfl::rotfl:Bè allora impara a leggere....per prima cosa....!!Io personalmente non son stato tradito ne ho tradito....ma credo sia gratuito e inutile dar spiegazioni ad una tipa come te in evidente stato confusionale.....Tesi di lurea....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rita (22 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


:corna: 
AUGURI ANCHE A TE CARA!


----------



## rita (22 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tesi di laurea?:rotfl::rotfl:Bè allora impara a leggere....per prima cosa....!!Io personalmente non son stato tradito ne ho tradito....ma credo sia gratuito e inutile dar spiegazioni ad una tipa come te in evidente stato confusionale.....Tesi di lurea....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:
Ah certo, tu fai parte dell'altra categoria: quelli a cui piace tener sempre d'occhio gli affari degli altri e condirli con un pizzico di gratuite banalità!


----------



## Airforever (22 Dicembre 2009)

*... se vuoi una... 'ripassatina'...*



rita ha detto:


> E' un po che vi sbircio e noto che parlate sempre delle solite cose, passate il tempo a guardarvi l'ombelico, sempre i soliti quattro gatti che se la cantano e se la suonano...che noia! All'inizio eravate interessanti per la mia tesi di laurea poi siete diventati solo noiosi, come quei malati cronici che sanno parlare solo della propria malattia, di medici, ospedali e bla bla. Avete tradito, vi hanno tradito ok va bene, avanti la vita continua!


...manca una materia da studiare per la tua tesi... vieni che ti do una ripetizione...
... e poi, dopo la ripetizione, lasciamo pure che la vita continui...:up:


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2009)

*SI si*

Ecco si appunto....scrivo banalità....aspettando che arrivi ....una pusillanime da 4 soldi...per incominciare a scrivere cose più interessanti....:carneval::carneval::carneval:!E già perchè certo fino ad ora di cose interessanti ne ho lette pochine!!


----------



## rita (22 Dicembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...manca una materia da studiare per la tua tesi... vieni che ti do una ripetizione...
> ... e poi, dopo la ripetizione, lasciamo pure che la vita continui...:up:


:sbatti:
Insomma cari visti da fuori siete di una noia mortale!
Non nego che in un momento di debolezza o disperazione uno/una qua dentro ci caschi quasi inevitabilmente. Ci sta.  Però noto che pochi ci rimangono costantemente. Guarda caso quei pochi sono sempre quelli, un po' come le vecchie comari che si ritrovano al bar per ore ogni mattina a farsi gli affari degli altri! E se qualcuno osa intromettersi....partono gli attacchi!:natale:


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2009)

*Rita*

Vabbè dai raccontaci di te......delle tue pulsioni,dei tuoi desideri,delle tue esperienze nascoste....dai rita.....inizia tu.....


----------



## rita (22 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè dai raccontaci di te......delle tue pulsioni,dei tuoi desideri,delle tue esperienze nascoste....dai rita.....inizia tu.....


Niente da raccontare. Vita normalissima, banale. Seconda laurea e lavoro. Tutto qua!


----------



## Anna A (22 Dicembre 2009)

*hi, hi, hi*



rita ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> Insomma cari visti da fuori siete di una noia mortale!
> Non nego che in un momento di debolezza o disperazione uno/una qua dentro ci caschi quasi inevitabilmente. Ci sta. Però noto che pochi ci rimangono costantemente. Guarda caso quei pochi sono sempre quelli, un po' come le vecchie comari che si ritrovano al bar per ore ogni mattina a farsi gli affari degli altri! E se qualcuno osa intromettersi....partono gli attacchi!:natale:


ma chi te se incula?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2009)

*Rita*

Mhhh peccato..pensavo avessi qualcosa di interessante da raccontare...!Cmq rita...una vita non è mai banale....può esser raccontata e vissuta banalmente...ma mai banale!!


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2009)

*Anna*

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:sei la solita....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:magari il problema è proprio quello....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rita (22 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma chi te se incula?:rotfl:


Tipica reazione! Avanti il prossimo!:up:


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2009)

*Rita*

Be dai....hai iniziato tu però....:up:


----------



## Anna A (22 Dicembre 2009)

*calma*



rita ha detto:


> Tipica reazione! Avanti il prossimo!:up:


uè aspetta san nazereno per quello:rotfl:


----------



## rita (22 Dicembre 2009)

Dai su...adesso vi lascio. 
vediamo se riuscite a tirare fuori qualcosa di interessante! Gli insulti li ho già messi tutti in conto......sono sicura che potete fare di meglio!
Vi rileggo domani! Ciao cari.:babbo:


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2009)

*ciao*

Ciao ma domani..non ci sarò....!Se hai qualche proposta interessante da farmi....la vaglierò!!!:up:


----------



## Bruja (22 Dicembre 2009)

*....*

Scusate é così difficile ignorare questa persona di altissimi intenti e di notevolissime doti intellettuali... é così autoctona che direi che si basti e si avanzi. 
Bruja


----------



## Anna A (22 Dicembre 2009)

rita ha detto:


> Dai su...adesso vi lascio.
> vediamo se riuscite a tirare fuori qualcosa di interessante! Gli insulti li ho già messi tutti in conto......sono sicura che potete fare di meglio!
> Vi rileggo domani! Ciao cari.:babbo:


sopravviveremo fino a domani:cincin2:


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scusate é così difficile ignorare questa persona di altissimi intenti e di notevolissime doti intellettuali... é così autoctona che direi che si basti e si avanzi.
> Bruja


 autoctona non se lo aspettava di sicuro


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2009)

*Bruia*

Autoctona?Basta insulti dai....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (22 Dicembre 2009)

*e no*

a me secca che usi il nick di Ritozza nostra:incazzato:


----------



## Bruja (22 Dicembre 2009)

*Anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> a me secca che usi il nick di Ritozza nostra:incazzato:


Non credi sia intenzionale?
Bruja


----------



## Amoremio (22 Dicembre 2009)

io non penso che si tratti di rita

se lo fosse mi chiederei cosa possa esserle successo per farla star così male da agire così


ma non credo sia lei


----------



## Amoremio (22 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me secca che usi il nick di Ritozza nostra:incazzato:


ah ecco
ero sicura che qualcun altro la pensasse così


il modo di scrivere di questa pseudorita ricorda qualcun altro


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *io non penso che si tratti di rita*
> 
> se lo fosse mi chiederei cosa possa esserle successo per farla star così male da agire così
> 
> ...


 credo che nessuno lo pensi


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Dicembre 2009)

Vediamo come si sviluppa la cosa.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Dicembre 2009)

a me pareva che lo sviluppo gli si fosse bloccato intorno agli 11 anni a questo


----------



## Grande82 (22 Dicembre 2009)

vorrei precisare che si chiaam tradimento.net e non oggidicheparliamo.com.... :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vorrei precisare che si chiaam tradimento.net e non oggidicheparliamo.com.... :up:


Brava. Te lo rammenterò al tuo prossimo off topic :rotfl:


----------



## Fabry (22 Dicembre 2009)

rita ha detto:


> Ciao e Buon Natale a tutti! E' un po' che vi leggo e mi fate pena. Siete patetici.:singleeye:


Dicci la verità, sei una delle laureate che non è stata ammessa agli orali del concorso di Orbetello e ti vuoi sfogare.....


----------



## aristocat (22 Dicembre 2009)

rita ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Ah certo, tu fai parte dell'altra categoria: quelli a cui piace tener sempre d'occhio gli affari degli altri e condirli con un pizzico di gratuite banalità!


Caspita, ma veramente?!? Tutti quelli che sono fuori "target" devono per forza venire qui a ficcanasare sulle storie degli altri per "condirle con gratuite banalità"??
Peccato che:
1. La banalità sia _anche_ racchiudere tutto in rigide categorie come mostri di fare tu
2. inoltre, quando parlavi del "tenere d'occhio  gli affari degli altri condendoli con gratuite banalità": forse alludevi al tuo caso personale ...


----------



## rita (23 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scusate é così difficile ignorare questa persona di altissimi intenti e di notevolissime doti intellettuali... é così autoctona che direi che si basti e si avanzi.
> Bruja


Autoctona....originale nel suo essere fuori contesto!:up:


----------



## rita (23 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Caspita, ma veramente?!? Tutti quelli che sono fuori "target" devono per forza venire qui a ficcanasare sulle storie degli altri per "condirle con gratuite banalità"??
> Peccato che:
> 1. La banalità sia _anche_ racchiudere tutto in rigide categorie come mostri di fare tu
> 2. inoltre, quando parlavi del "tenere d'occhio  gli affari degli altri condendoli con gratuite banalità": forse alludevi al tuo caso personale ...



Certo! All'inizio era leggervi era come andare in bagno con Novella 2000! Favoriva l'evacuazione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (23 Dicembre 2009)

rita ha detto:


> Autoctona....originale nel suo essere fuori contesto!:up:


embè?


----------



## Anna A (23 Dicembre 2009)

rita ha detto:


> Certo! All'inizio era leggervi era come andare in bagno con Novella 2000! Favoriva l'evacuazione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rita (23 Dicembre 2009)

Ma dai, su....come fate a reggere ancora i thread sul sesso anale (come se fosse ancora una pratica "trasgressiva") o le continue masturbazioni mentali di Kid e Alce Veloce.......?

Uscite, svagatevi, cercatevi un passatempo.....fatevi un amante!!!!!:sbatti:


----------



## rita (23 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


 ma che cattivona!!!! Mi piace quando mi fai male!


----------



## Anna A (23 Dicembre 2009)

rita ha detto:


> ma che cattivona!!!! Mi piace quando mi fai male!


 
:scoreggia:


----------



## Minerva (23 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> :scoreggia:


anna smettila di giocare con rita-rock o cat che sia...vai a preparare il cenone:singleeye:


----------



## rita (23 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> anna smettila di giocare con rita-rock o cat che sia...vai a preparare il cenone:singleeye:


 non disturbarci che cominciamo a divertirci:incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (23 Dicembre 2009)

rita ha detto:


> non disturbarci che cominciamo a divertirci:incazzato:


 ho capito ma non è che siamo qua a divertire tutti gli pseudo laureandi scriteriati del circondario


----------



## Anna A (23 Dicembre 2009)

*tutto sommato*



Minerva ha detto:


> anna smettila di giocare con rita-rock o cat che sia...vai a preparare il cenone:singleeye:


è un bel modo per riesumare un cat o rok io :dracula:


----------



## rita (23 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è un bel modo per riesumare un cat o rok io :dracula:


mi piace la necrofilia!


----------



## rita (23 Dicembre 2009)

Forse mi è sfuggito, ma magari i veterani fra voi possono aiutarmi, non ho visto nel forum esperienze di tradimento con lo stesso sesso. Questo sarebbe uno spunto interessante.


----------



## aristocat (23 Dicembre 2009)

rita ha detto:


> Forse mi è sfuggito, ma magari i veterani fra voi possono aiutarmi, *non ho visto nel forum esperienze di tradimento con lo stesso sesso.* Questo sarebbe uno spunto interessante.


Questo l'ho notato anch'io ^^


----------



## Lettrice (23 Dicembre 2009)

Mi sembra ci fu un caso di una donna che tradi' il marito con un'amica


----------



## Anna A (23 Dicembre 2009)

*chi non muore a natale si rivede*

va bè. bentornato irresponsabile.:mrgreen:


----------



## rita (23 Dicembre 2009)

Io credo che il caso non sia infrequente. Mi chiedo se venga considerato meno "tradimento". 
Un mio caro amico, gay con una relazione stabile, mi dice sempre che i normali hanno una visione diversa del tradimento.


----------



## Anna A (23 Dicembre 2009)

*capisco..*



rita ha detto:


> Io credo che il caso non sia infrequente. Mi chiedo se venga considerato meno "tradimento".
> Un mio caro amico, gay con una relazione stabile, mi dice sempre che i normali hanno una visione diversa del tradimento.


ti fai chiamare rita da lui, di la verità..rsetto:


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Dicembre 2009)

rita ha detto:


> Ma dai, su....come fate a reggere ancora i thread sul sesso anale (come se fosse ancora una pratica "trasgressiva") o le continue masturbazioni mentali di Kid e Alce Veloce.......?
> 
> Uscite, svagatevi, cercatevi un passatempo.....fatevi un amante!!!!!:sbatti:


Visto che mi tiri di mezzo......
Sono ben orgoglioso delle mie seghe mentali, non fosse altro che perchè rendono la mia vita - senza manco un diploma - senza dubbio meno banale di come descrivi la tua con le tue due belle lauree che non tipermettono di capire che anche se stai scherzando o facendo un esperimento, comunque hai a che fare con persone reali alle quali, malgrado la tua levatura intellettuale e magari pure nobiliare, dovresti quantomeno un po' di rispetto.
La spocchia, la presunzione purtroppo fa parte di una certa presunta "casta" che si fa grande di pezzi di carta. Scendi dal monte Olimpo, e lavati le mani prima di scrivere, almeno ti prendi quella pausa per riflettere un po'.
Auguri (di maturare un po')


----------



## Alexantro. (23 Dicembre 2009)

rita ha detto:


> E' un po che vi sbircio e noto che parlate sempre delle solite cose, passate il tempo a guardarvi l'ombelico, sempre i soliti quattro gatti che se la cantano e se la suonano...che noia! All'inizio eravate interessanti per la mia tesi di laurea poi siete diventati solo noiosi, come quei malati cronici che sanno parlare solo della propria malattia, di medici, ospedali e bla bla. Avete tradito, vi hanno tradito ok va bene, avanti la vita continua!


 tu riesci a vedertelo l'ombelico?
se si e' un brutto segno....te lo dico......


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2009)

In effetti mi aspettavo un'entrata come le solite. E' il nick che non capisco...


----------



## rita (23 Dicembre 2009)

Niente da fare! siete proprio noiosi e banali come sembrate da fuori. Vi lascio. auguri a tutti:corna:


----------



## Alexantro. (23 Dicembre 2009)

rita ha detto:


> Niente da fare! siete proprio noiosi e banali come sembrate da fuori. Vi lascio. auguri a tutti:corna:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2zgHm6w48M


----------



## Kid (23 Dicembre 2009)

Ancora le rispondete?


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Ancora le rispondete?


Zitto tu! E vai a farti le tue seghe mentali! Qui ci sono plurilaureati salvatori del mondo che lavorano! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bruja (23 Dicembre 2009)

*Alce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Zitto tu! E vai a farti le tue seghe mentali! Qui ci sono plurilaureati salvatori del mondo che lavorano! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Da quando ti occupi del lavoratori della "Salerno-Reggio Calabria"?
Bruja


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Da quando ti occupi del lavoratori della "Salerno-Reggio Calabria"?
> Bruja


E' Natale: bisogna dare un po' di spazio anche ai più disperati.....


----------



## Fabry (23 Dicembre 2009)

rita ha detto:


> Niente da fare! siete proprio noiosi e banali come sembrate da fuori. Vi lascio. auguri a tutti




:scopa::carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Dicembre 2009)

Mi ricorda la Melato prima del naufragio in "travolti da un insolito destino":mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

